# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Những chốn ăn chơi quái đản nhất thế giới - ăn choi quai dan

## yeuhanoi

Đây thực sự là những chốn ăn chơi kỳ quái khiến nhiều du khách tò mò.
*Quán bar "kích" nhau chửi bới - Casa Pocho ở Tây Ban Nha*


Khuyến khích khách hàng chửi bới là mẹo câu khách của chủ quán bar Casa Pocho, nằm bên bờ biển thành phố du lịch Cullera gần Valencia (Tây Ban Nha). Chủ quán Michal Lotocki luôn sẵn sàng cùng khách hàng "cãi cọ" một cách vui vẻ thân tình tại quán bar của mình bởi anh cho rằng, sáng kiến này sẽ giúp thực khách của quán xả stress trong thời kỳ khủng hoảng kinh tế.

Bernard Mariusz, đồng chủ quán, khẳng định đồ uống và thức ăn nhẹ sẽ dọn ra miễn phí cho bất cứ ai bước vào quán với một tràng chửi bới. Những lời lăng mạ đạt tiêu chuẩn sẽ được tặng một cốc bia và đĩa đồ nhắm có giá 1,2 USD. "Ngoại trừ những từ bậy bạ, khách có thể chửi tôi là đồ ngốc, gàn dở, hèn nhát hay đại loại như thế", Mariusz nói. "Những câu lăng mạ này nói ra rất dễ dàng. Kể cả những thực khách 70 tuổi cũng có thể chửi được".

Hai người sáng lập ra quán bar, Mariusz và Michal Lotocki, cho biết, họ muốn làm việc gì đó giúp khách hàng thư giãn trong thời buổi kinh tế khủng hoảng như hiện nay.

*Quán bar hệt như một bệnh viện - Clinic ở Singapore*



Quán Clinic (bệnh xá) ở thị trấn Clarke Quay của Singapore được thiết kế theo phong cách của một bệnh xá nhỏ. Nó gồm có xe lăn, giường bệnh và ghế nha sĩ cho những khách hàng quen ngồi nghỉ.

Nếu bạn đang tìm kiếm để một nơi ăn uống lành mạnh, tốt cho sức khỏe thì có thể đến với quán bar này. Đến đây, bạn có thể thưởng thức “món ăn bệnh viện”, đó là một chiếc bánh mì kết hợp với bia.

Quán bar mang phong cách hang động


Quán Alux nằm trong một hang động tại Playa del Carmen Quintana Roo, Mexico. Đến nay, "hang động" này đạt khoảng 10.000 tuổi và là điểm đến tuyệt vời cho những thực khách muốn thưởng thức cà phê trong một hang đá mát mẻ. Những người có tâm tình riêng tư có thể chọn hốc đá kín hơn. Không khí trong hang khá lạnh, cùng với cảm giác hơi huyền bí của nó khiến rất nhiều khách bị thu hút.
*
Quán bar giống quan tài – Eternity ở thành phố Truskavets, Ukraine*


Nếu gia đình bạn đang có tang tóc và muốn uống một chút chất cồn giải khuây, quán bar với thiết kế hình quan tài này là dành cho bạn. Quán Eternity có biệt hiệu là "quan tài lớn nhất thế giới". Nội thất quán được trang trí bằng vòng hoa và các quan tài có kích thước vừa phải cho người chết. Mỗi bàn ăn trong quán có một cây nến duy nhất khiến tâm trạng của thực khách càng thêm ảm đạm.

Trên thực đơn của nhà hàng, thực khách cũng có thể gọi các món rất phù hợp với nghi lễ tang của địa phương như salad "9 ngày" và "40 ngày".

*Quán bar nhô ra giữa biển - Quán Pelican ở Jamaica*


Quán Pelican có bề ngoài giống như một chòi canh của dân chài lưới với phần mái được lợp từ lá cọ, nằm gần bờ biển Treasure Negril của Jamaica. Bên trong quán không có những phòng riêng lẻ vì thế hầu hết các du khách đều có thể uống ở bên ngoài, thậm chí đứng ngay dưới nước xung quanh quán. Du khách có thể đến với quán bar giữa biển bằng cách tự mình bơi hoặc có thể đi thuyền nhỏ ra. 

*Thư giãn trong băng đá – Quán IceBar Absolut ở Stockholm, Thụy Điển*

IceBar Absolut tại Stockholm là một quán rượu được trang trí làm hoàn toàn bằng băng đá. Nhiệt độ bên trong quán xuống đến 23 độ F, khiến mọi đồ vật đều có thể đóng băng. Để giữ khách hàng quen thuộc của mình không bị đóng băng, quán này đã phải cung cấp những chiếc áo lót lông ấm áp cho khách.


Thực khách đến đây sẽ ngồi trên những chiếc ghế băng, bên những chiếc bàn băng, ăn đồ ăn được phục vụ trên những chiếc đĩa làm từ băng.


*Quán bar trong hốc cây - Big Baobab ở Nam Phi*

Theo truyền thuyết, một loại cây mà người dân Nam Phi gọi là Big Baobab có niên đại khoảng 6.000 tuổi và cách đây khoảng 1.000 năm, người ta đã tận dụng hốc cây này để nghỉ ngơi trong đó và sau đó, họ biến nó thành một quán bar nổi tiếng ở Nam Phi.

*Quán Bar ngâm mình trong tảo biển - Blue Lagoon Spa ở Iceland*

Tại quán Spa Blue Lagoon, khách hàng sẽ được mát - xa trong tảo biển cùng với việc thưởng thức những loại đồ uống của quán. Đây được xem là một liệu pháp làm đẹp rất hữu hiệu của nhà hàng.

Du khách có thể gọi một ly cocktail Blue Lagoon, hoặc Energy shot. Loại đồ uống này được xem như là một liệu pháp bổ sung vitamin để “làm mới cho linh hồn và thể xác” cho bạn.

*Quán bar máy bay – The Jumbo Stay ở Stockholm, Thụy Điển*

Quán bar này nằm bên trong một chiếc máy bay cũ, nằm ngay bên ngoài sân bay Arlanda, Stockholm (Thụy Điển). Quán Jumbo Stay phục vụ thực khách suốt cả ngày.

*Quán bar trên vách đá – Quán Cova d’en Xoroi ở Tây Ban Nha*

Đây là một quán bar được xây dựng từ việc cải tạo một hang động trên sườn núi – một địa điểm ưa thích với người dân địa phương cũng như khách du lịch khi họ đến thăm đất nước Tây Ban Nha.

Vào các buổi chiều, du khách có thể ngồi ngắm phong cảnh tuyệt đẹp của bờ biển dưới những chiếc chòi lớn trên sân thượng của quán. Vào buổi đêm tại Cova d’en Xoroi, du khách thường được chiêm ngưỡng những chương trình nhạc sống ấn tượng.

*Quán rượu dưới đáy biển - Red Sea Star*


Nằm sâu 6m dưới biển Đỏ, Red Sea Star được xem là quán bar kiêm nhà hàng dưới nước đầu tiên trên thế giới. Mỗi bàn ăn trong quán rượu này đều có 2 cửa sổ ở hai bên cho phép thực khách có thể vừa thưởng thức đồ ăn vừa ngắm cảnh dưới đáy đại dương. Một trong những điểm hút khách nhất là những rặng san hô nhiều màu sắc và vô số các loài sinh vật bơi lội bên ngoài cửa kính nhà hàng. Red Sea Star có sức chứa 105 khách và mở cửa từ 10h sáng đến 1h sáng hôm sau. 

*Uống rượu trong bar toàn xương người ở Thụy Sĩ*


Với những người ưa cảm giác mạnh, quán rượu được xây dựng và trang trí toàn bằng hình thù những bộ xương người có vẻ như phù hợp. Còn với những người yếu tim, bạn có thể chọn một nơi khác thích hợp hơn bởi khi vào đây, ngay cả chiếc ghế bạn ngồi cũng có hình xương người đấy. Đó là quán bar có tên HR Giger ở Gruyères (Thụy Sĩ).

----------


## iphone

quán kích nhau chửi bới chắc hay có những màn chiếu phim hành động miễn phí nhỉ

----------


## ipad

chắc các chú công an vất vả với những quán kiểu này

----------

